# What is the recipe for your "homebrew"?



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I read that a lot of people don't use commercially made chain lube, but instead us a "homebrew." I'm not familiar with these, Can someone tell me the most common mixture and how it is applied?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Formulas may vary a bit, but I use 3 parts OMS (oderless mineral spirits) to 1 part synthetic motor oil. I don't find it matters a great deal what weight oil is used, as long as it's not super-heavy.

I usually clean/lube my chain every 2-3 weeks, while I'm servicing and cleaning the bike. I put the brew in a 1qt leakproof container, remove my chain and toss it in. Screw on the lid, give it a good shake, and let it sit for a while while wiping down/servicing the bike. Fish out the chain (a spoke works great for this), wipe off excess lube, re-install chain on bike, wipe chain again, and allow time for the OMS to evaporate completely before riding. DONE. When the brew gets dirty, it can be cleaned by filtering and re-used.

I also keep a small squeeze bottle of brew to apply if needed between bike cleanings. Apply just like any other lube, making sure to wipe off excess.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

50/50 mix of synthetic motor oil and mineral spirits here. It's worked perfectly for maybe 15 years so there is no need to experiment. The grade or type of oil doesn't matter as a bike chain is very low-tech in the mechanical spectrum.

I store the mix in a jar and decant it as needed into a small chain-lube drip bottle. One drop per roller does it (trying to concentrate it between the plates) and I re-apply when the chain looks dry. I almost never have to clean my chains and when I do I just back-pedal 'em through a WD-40 soaked rag. Lube the night before and wipe off the excess (back-pedal thru a dry rag) the next day. Perfection.


----------

